# Anyone selling goats milk soap?



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Sorry to be posting this yet again~ I am trying to find someone on this forum (keep it in the family) to sell me ten bars of goats milk soap. Bought some last year and now in need of more. So, if you make this type of soap please contact me asap. Thanks , sis


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

If you cannot find any, bump the thread and I can check at the Amish store (which is actually Mennonite owned) the next time I go to see if they have any and how much it costs. They have goat everything usually. I haven't been in awhile because it is about 30 miles, but was thinking the other day I need to go down there before it gets too hot.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Perhaps those that make and sell it left with the exodus? I can find some here in AZ but was wanting to support HST businesses. Thank you. sis


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

No problem. Your post confused be for a second but then I realized you were referencing the recent kerfuffle at HST. There was an Exodus of sorts in our local Mennonite community (people called them Amish because what they did not produce locally, they imported from the Amish in Lancaster). The people who had originally built up their presence building the businesses sold out and moved away to be closer to another enclave of relatives in TN. Rumor was some of them were the ones who were killed in a head-on with a tractor trailer in TN a few years back that made national news.


----------



## longhorngal (Aug 4, 2005)

I sell goat milk soap! I don't get on this board much-was there a mass exodus? I guess I tend to do FaceBook more right now. Anyway, my website is www.daisyacresfarm.com 
not up to date with current soaps but can give you an idea of what I have. Just email me .
Cara


----------

